# HTML-Klassen



## Manuels (8. Feb 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Bibliothek, mit der ich für JSPs HTML-Quelltext erstellen kann.
Ich möchte den HTML-Quelltext nicht (der Übersicht wegen) direkt hinschreiben, sondern Klassen dazu nutzen (es wäre schön, wenn es diese Klassen schon geben würde.

Statt sowas hier:

```
<table>
<% 
while(items.MoreElements())
 out.print("<tr><td>".item.getString()."</td></tr>");
%>
</table>
```
will ich also inetwa sowas hier schreiben:

```
<%
HTMLTable table = new HTMLTable();
table.addColumn(items);
table.printHTML();
%>
```

gibt es sowas schon, oder muss ich mir das selber basteln?

Tschö mit ö
Manuel

PS: ich suche nicht sowas wie AJAX, da ich auch ohne Javascript arbeiten muss


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

das ist sowas von sinnlos

du bist doch eh schon in einer jsp

alles was nicht in <% %> ist wird geprintet

und du willst jetzt methoden aufrufen, die genau das machen??

einziger Einsatz wäre in Servlets, aber auch da ist derartiges "HTML-Elemente programmatisch erzeugen" durch die vielen Template-Engines nicht mehr besonders beliebt

http://jakarta.apache.org/ecs/index.html

war das einzige das ich kenne, und das ist wohl ziemlich eingeschlafen


----------



## clemson (9. Feb 2006)

ich glaube du meinst sowas in diese richtung (stichtwort tags bzw. taglibs)


```
<table>
<logic:iterate id="item" name="name_der_bean" property="items">
     <tr>
          <td>
               <bean:write name="item" />
          </td>
     </tr>     
</logic:iterate>
</table>
```


----------

